

Ask HN: Business movie suggestions? - hajrice

Hi guys. I've recently watched The Boiler room, which is a awesome movie that can really teach you about selling stuff.<p>Have you watched any movies that taught you about business? Please share.
======
ca98am79
You should watch the documentary _startup.com_

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256408/>

~~~
akamaka
I second that! This documentary captures the late 90s .com boom better than
anything else I've seen.

------
liquidcool
Even if you didn't care about learning business through film, I would
recommend these. Most are classics and highly enjoyable. I left out the great
ones already mentioned.

Risky Business - going from idea to execution in a very short time

High Fidelity - small business, vertical expansion, labor relations

There Will Be Blood - "I have a competition in me."

Office Space - process reengineering, efficiency, employee motivation

It's A Wonderful Life - customer service, community building, ethics

The Man In The Gray Flannel Suit - work life balance

The Player - handling office and industry politics

Enron: The Smartest Guys In The Room - ethics (and the catastrophe that
befalls those without them)

------
socratees
I might be wrong but I like the way Scarface
(<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086250/>) does business. There's a lot to learn
from him.

------
falsestprophet
hustling: The Entrepreneur

some business history: Pirates of Silicon Valley

business culture: Barbarians at the Gate, Rogue Trader

wealth: Bonfire of the Vanities

------
colins_pride
The Hustler - 1961 & The Color of Money - 1986

Both with Paul Newman.

Optically about pool hustling. Really about the processes through which the
naive progress as they encounter the underbelly of reality.

------
tptacek
Ghostbusters.

------
nreece
El método - <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0427582/>

------
arihelgason
Riot on!

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0427783/>

------
edw519
"Executive Suite" - The essence of running a business is captured beautifully
in William Holden's speech to the board at the end.

"Glengarry Glen Ross" - great depiction of salemen selling a commodity on
commission :-(

"Wall Street" - 20 years later and they're still cheating as much as ever.

"The Godfather" - notice all the references to the difference between what's
personal and what's "strictly business".

"The Devil Wears Prada" - I just want people like Meryl Streep on my side.

"My Big Fat Greek Wedding" - Look at what life can be like if everyone just
keeps working. (How many small businesses was that family running anyway?)

"Other People's Money" - similar to Wall Street, but a little more uplifting.

------
hajrice
Catch Me If You Can seems like a good movie to learn about business. This guy
managed become "successful" talking his way to success.

I quote successful cause he basically scammed a lot of people.

------
figital
Glengary Glen Ross. Steak knives.

------
bgnm2000
Wall Street,

Boiler Room

